# hunger after toilet



## 19864 (Jul 14, 2006)

why do i feel hungry sfter toilet??i have got IBS_d type..it makes me go to toilet..pain..but after it i feel hungry again..like a viciuos circle,,


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i always think thats because youve been emptied out so to speak - i know thats not strictly true as its your stomach not your colon, but maybe its like the same thing, i dunno


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It could be you think everything is gone so I need to eat and maybe it won't be enough to put me through the D episodes again.In most cases eating small amounts helps to keep the acid soaked up along with some calcium carbonate but when there is nothing there the burning bile will make the intestines very irritated.Linda


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Not all the time, but usually, I get the same thing as you. Directly after I go to the washroom, my hunger starts right up! And after a bout of diarrhea, which is everyday, I feel like I don't want to eat because I know it's just gonna turn right to liquid again and make my rhoids flare up again. I often stand and stare outside of my bathroom window because I'm so depressed about the whole condition. But you gotta just live through it I suppose.


----------

